# Windows & Blue Screen Error : win32k.sys



## BKidd (Dec 28, 2009)

Help! I keep getting this blue screen error and have no idea how to fix it....I ran the windows debugger a couple of times and this is what is coming up... any ideas how to fix this bug?


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\122509-12370-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: srv*c:\debug_symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82a1d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82b65810
Debug session time: Fri Dec 25 20:27:03.770 2009 (GMT-2)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:36.752
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced. This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe. Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fd881000, memory referenced.
Arg2: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: 975c8db3, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
address.
Arg4: 00000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 82b85718
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 82b65160
fd881000 

FAULTING_IP: 
win32k!memcpy+33
975c8db3 f3a5 rep movs dword ptr es:[edi],dword ptr [esi]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE: 0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x50

PROCESS_NAME: FATrayAlert.ex

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

TRAP_FRAME: 9659f654 -- (.trap 0xffffffff9659f654)
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=fd881024 ebx=fd880ffc ecx=00000009 edx=00000000 esi=fd881000 edi=fe5ecd50
eip=975c8db3 esp=9659f6c8 ebp=9659f6d0 iopl=0 nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008 ss=0010 ds=0023 es=0023 fs=0030 gs=0000 efl=00010202
win32k!memcpy+0x33:
975c8db3 f3a5 rep movs dword ptr es:[edi],dword ptr [esi]
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 82a635f8 to 82aa28e3

STACK_TEXT: 
9659f63c 82a635f8 00000000 fd881000 00000000 nt!MmAccessFault+0x106
9659f63c 975c8db3 00000000 fd881000 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0xdc
9659f6d0 975c6885 fe5ecd4c fd880ffc 00000028 win32k!memcpy+0x33
9659f6fc 975c6729 9659f73c fd880fc4 fa5f5d4c win32k!NtGdiModifyWorldTransform+0x1b5
9659f728 975c7647 fdfbf010 9659f934 00000000 win32k!NtGdiModifyWorldTransform+0x305
9659f870 975c6cc0 fe5dd010 00000000 9659fc4c win32k!NtGdiModifyWorldTransform+0xa28
9659f8d0 975c6bea fdfbf010 fd880da8 fe5dd010 win32k!SURFREFDC::vUnlock+0xb6
9659f974 975bcddd fdfbf010 fd880da8 00000000 win32k!SURFREFDC::vUnlock+0x603
9659f9d4 975c7896 fdfbf010 fd880da8 00000000 win32k!EngNineGrid+0x6e
9659fa34 975c41ce fdfbf010 fd880da8 00000000 win32k!EngDrawStream+0x109
9659faa8 975c15fe 9659fba4 00000000 fd880d98 win32k!NtGdiDrawStreamInternal+0x232
9659fbd4 975bf388 18010ba9 00000000 00000000 win32k!GreDrawStream+0x557
9659fd20 82a6042a 18010ba9 00000060 0006e4a8 win32k!NtGdiDrawStream+0x8c
9659fd20 774b64f4 18010ba9 00000060 0006e4a8 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0006e424 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x774b64f4


STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
win32k!memcpy+33
975c8db3 f3a5 rep movs dword ptr es:[edi],dword ptr [esi]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 2

SYMBOL_NAME: win32k!memcpy+33

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: win32k

IMAGE_NAME: win32k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 4a5bc2a2

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0x50_win32k!memcpy+33

BUCKET_ID: 0x50_win32k!memcpy+33

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

No enough info for use to start with (the win32k.sys error is misleading).
Please provide this info: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html


----------



## BKidd (Dec 28, 2009)

Here you go.. hope ypu can help me.. thanks..
bkidd


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Problems with this service (likely to be associated with Windows Live): NTRU TSS v1.2.1.29 TCS

Please do this:


> Anti-Virus Removal:
> Please do the following:
> - download a free antivirus for testing purposes: http://www.carrona.org/freeav.html
> - uninstall the Windows Live from your system
> ...


There is a problem with this device:


> facap, FastAccess Video Capture	ROOT\IMAGE\0000	This device is disabled.


Have you deliberately disabled it?

Next, Please update or remove these older drivers that were loaded at the time of the crash. *Don't* use Windows Update or the Update drivers function of Device Manager. Please use the following instructions to locate the most current drivers:


> *How To Find Updated Drivers:*
> - search Google for the name of the driver
> - compare the Google results with what's installed on your system to figure out which device/program it belongs to
> - visit the web site of the manufacturer of the hardware/program to get the latest drivers (*DON'T* use Windows Update or the Update driver function of Device Manager).
> - if there are difficulties in locating them, post back with questions and someone will try and help you locate the appropriate program.


Here's the older drivers:

```
PBADRV.sys   Mon Jan 07 13:52:14 2008
pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 09:39:53 2006
RimSerial.sys Mon Nov 24 12:02:13 2008
```
While normally we don't concern ourselves with the process that the error is occurring in, in this case it's the same every time ( FATrayAlert.ex ) - which appears to be a component of Sensible Vision Fast Access

Uninstall the Sensible Vision Fast Access program and see if it stops the BSOD's. If so (and if you still want to use the program), please visit their website and download the latest Win7 compatible version of the the program.


----------

